# Seachem Excel vs. Easy-Life EasyCarbo



## Andy Pierce (10 May 2021)

I use "liquid carbon" (a.k.a. glutaraldehyde) for algae spot treatment and really like it for that purpose - I'm happier using glutaraldehyde than I would be with something more immediately potent like peroxide.  Mostly I've used EasyCarbo which I like because it has a certain level of viscosity to it where when spot dropped onto an algae patch temporarily out of the water during a water change the EasyCarbo distributes over the algae patch and clings on to a certain extent so has a chance to work.  I have tried NeutroCO2 but found that much thinner and less viscous than EasyCarbo so tends to just drain off the treated regions.

I've never used Excel and was wondering if anyone has had experience with both Excel and EasyCarbo whether these have essentially identical physical properties, or whether one is noticably more viscous/sticky than the other?


----------



## ScaperJoe (10 May 2021)

Watching this, because I've only ever used excel and I'm running out. Its been good to me, but wondered if I might benefit from switching?


----------



## Nick potts (10 May 2021)

Excel is quite thin so for your reasons the easycarbo might be better.

@ScaperJoe unless you have a specific reason like Andy, both are pretty much exactly the same.


----------



## lidz87 (18 May 2021)

Nick is correct. I find excel thin also. However I was battling bba for about a year. The only cure was to peroxide bath everything that can be removed for 10-20 seconds and rinse. This killed it instantly and did not affect the plants at all.


----------

